# Random Plant WTH?



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

ok so i just got my 55 gallon running about a week ago and ive got the weirdest thing happening i have a random little sprout growing out of my gravel? its like a long stem with 2 small round leaves? is this normal? i was planning on planting the tank anyways so i guess this means good things?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh, well, it seems you have a volunteer. I wonder what it'll turn out to be someday.
No, that's not a common thing to see, but there's plenty of ways for it to happen.
Good things? Who knows. So far so good, at least.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In a pet stores, its pretty common for bird seed to get in gravel and it will grow.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

pretty cool to me


----------

